

We'll keep your details on record - txm

After receiving an email this morning with the words:<p>"We'll keep your details on record"<p>has an employer ever come back to you with an offer for a job?<p>Me?  Never.  I don't even respond any more.  The employer doesn't perceive me to be good enough for the role that I believe I am suitable for for, so presumably at best they would only invite me to apply a for a role that was less suitable to me, that's if I were to ever hear from them again anyway.
======
ScottWhigham
As an employer, I definitely have gone back through older apps and called
people back in for another try at a different/same position.

